

Sass data type validation library - Skoks
https://github.com/SassySuit/sassy-validation

======
Skoks
Demo -
[http://sassmeister.com/gist/cad7bc024664d2e4e15d](http://sassmeister.com/gist/cad7bc024664d2e4e15d)

Documentation - [http://sassysuit.github.io/sassy-
validation](http://sassysuit.github.io/sassy-validation)

